# What age do siamese and himalayans develop their color points?



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

I'm thinking about adding to my mischief and there is someone nearby who has a litter of what they say are himalayans and siamese rats. 

They are a few days shy of 5 weeks, none of them have hints of color points yet though... I purchased two of my siamese girls at around 7 weeks and remember them having points.

So around what age do the points start coming in?


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I believe I read somewhere that siamese get their points between 5-7 weeks. Regardless, I know it's supposed to be pretty early.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

My Ginger is Himalayan and I got her at around 7 weeks old and she already had a little nose spot. It has since then grown and gotten a bit darker.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I breed Siamese 

It really depends on the rat. It is during their first molt which can happen between 6-8 weeks usually. Usually by 6 weeks it has begun. Sometimes around 5 weeks it will have started but there can be late bloomers too.

if the rats are currently all white they would either be Albino or Himalayan. They cant be Siamese.

Himalayan babies start off all white and get points.
Siamese start off colored and the color fades as they get points.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Himalayan babies start off all white and get points.
> Siamese start off colored and the color fades as they get points.


Thank you! I was wondering what the difference was and this was the easiest explanation!


----------

